# Letter from the Boss



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

Thought you might get a kick out of this.....


Letter from the Boss,


As the CEO of this business that employs 140 people, I have accepted the fact that Barack Obama is our new President and that out taxes and government fees will now increase in a BIG way.

To compensate for this additional overhead, I figure that our clients will have to see an increase in our fees of about 8% but since we cannot raise those prices right now due to the dismal state of the economy, we will have to layoff several of our employees instead. This unfortunate economic reality has really been eating at me for a while, as we believe we are family here and I don't know how to choose who will have to go.

After giving it considerable thought, this is what I did:

I strolled thru our parking lot and found 11 Obama bumper stickers on our employee's cars and have decided these folks will be the first to be laid off. I can't think of a more fair way to approach this problem. They wanted change: I gave it to them.

If you have a better idea, let me know.


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

Ha !!!!! beautiful !!!!! and correct ! put your money where your mouth is liberal democ-rats !


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I know I really enjoy writing citations when the vehicle I stop has an obama bumer sticker on it.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

jettsixx said:


> I know I really enjoy writing citations when the vehicle I stop has an obama bumer sticker on it.


 SHHHHHHHHH More revenue. Shhhhhhh


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Sorry, no 'warnings' for Bolsheviks...$ gig every time.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

That is outstanding.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

jettsixx said:


> i know i really enjoy writing citations when the vehicle i stop has an obama bumer sticker on it.





dcs2244 said:


> sorry, no 'warnings' for bolsheviks...$ gig every time.


I hear the chant; "YES YOU CAN!!! YES YOU CAN!!!"


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

awesome


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

NICE!


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I enjoy writing but the liberal court we use just finds them NR, but they have to go through the inconvienence of going to court.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

LawMan3 said:


> They go to court and get found NR, and you get overtime to go to court - brilliant! It's a win-win situation haha


Oh now I get the "together we can" slogan I guess I am just doing my part


----------

